# best anti-virus for computer?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions on what would be fairly cheap yet very reliable? I have yet to buy one as I don't know what to look for. =/


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

how about free 

Best there is IMO, you can upgrade, but its cleaned many machines people bring to me to fix and its freeeeee (I may have said that, lol)

AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011 - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks ames, omg my friend gave me the same link. =3 I will just sit and see if anyone else chimes in, if not I will give it a shot


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Save your money and buy a mac  you'll never have to worry about viruses


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Save your money and buy a mac  you'll never have to worry about viruses


HAHA bite your tongue and stop trying to jinx, lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

eset nod 32 or eset smart security

then id reccomend also getting malware bytes antimalware

and then comodo free firewall. havent had a virus issue with my computer yet since i've been using those three..

i wouldnt get a mac to expensive, i can build my own computer and know how to protect it


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Save your money and buy a mac  you'll never have to worry about viruses


Sorry to say, no longer the case ( I have Mac's and PC's). As Mac use has increased so has the efforts to develop viruses for it. Still not nearly as bad as PC's.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I second AVG


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

AVG is awesome, seriously!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I own a Mac but I use bootcamp and run windows on my mac so I do use AVG and think it's the best Anti-Virus software out there. As far as mac and viruses I have never had any. I am sure you have people making viruses for mac but we are no where near targeted like Pc users.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> eset nod 32 or eset smart security
> 
> then id reccomend also getting malware bytes antimalware
> 
> ...


Macs are pricey but you need to add the price of the yearly subscription of the antivirus software. Even anti-virus doesn't stop them, my father in law had it and his computer became infected and became unusable, I got him to get an IMac and he hasn't had an issue yet. also, unless you are a wiz that can do your own file backups and doing your own reimaging this will be very costly. Maybe initially the Mac will be expensive but it will pay for it self at the end, plus you get a free one year support warranty and can get it fixed anytime. With pcs you have to call a help desk in another country and it is a pain in the butt to get your computer fixed. I dealt with pcs since I was 14 and I can tell you that it feels great not running weekly spyware scans ore virus scans  I have a Mac book pro and an iPad2, I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

David not to mention the buggy Microsoft OS operating systems that cost 500+ LMFAO!!! No freaking thank you speaking of OS I will be upgrading to Lion OSX for 29.00! Can't beat that.... Macs are expensive but their Customer Support/ Hardware is superior to anything else I have ever owned or had to deal with. I also have an Ipad 2 and a macbook pro. And I have always had great experiences with apple products.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry this seems so appropriate right now. This video always makes me laugh LOL.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> David not to mention the buggy Microsoft OS operating systems that cost 500+ LMFAO!!! No freaking thank you speaking of OS I will be upgrading to Lion OSX for 29.00! Can't beat that.... Macs are expensive but their Customer Support/ Hardware is superior to anything else I have ever owned or had to deal with. I also have an Ipad 2 and a macbook pro. And I have always had great experiences with apple products.


Yeah the retail customer service is excellent  :clap: my Mac never freezes and I never need to open the task manager to force quit apps like I do with pcs lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah and Virus Software slows down a machine ... I love not having to run it on my mac. I only use boot camp for certain programs that's it!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Apple users make me laugh... i own A iPod, thats it.. dont even use the thing...


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Avast is a great free antivirus...

Apple user's make me laugh because they pay ridiculous amounts of monies to buy something and only use it for stuff my 200 dollar phone can do.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

All I have to say is that once you buy an Apple you will never go back to PC


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

haha.. riiiight.. anyways, this isnt about Mac vs PC .. its about virus programs.. as far as free programs go, you cant beat AVG

if you can find avg 9.0 online anywhere i have a key that will activate it till 2018.. lol


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

cEElint said:


> haha.. riiiight.. anyways, this isnt about Mac vs PC .. its about virus programs.. as far as free programs go, you cant beat AVG
> 
> if you can find avg 9.0 online anywhere i have a key that will activate it till 2018.. lol


I've had much better luck with Avast.. Think it's superior, the auto update is a lot more seamless and seems to do a better job notifying me of threats.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

My kids father works in IT security and he swears by AVG and recommended it to me a few years back. I have always used it and have had no problems when running windows on my mac. I honestly believe out of all the virus software I have used AVG is the best hands down.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

jmejiaa said:


> I've had much better luck with Avast.. Think it's superior, the auto update is a lot more seamless and seems to do a better job notifying me of threats.


not really an avast person, the wifes old computer before i got ahold of it had virus issues and she used avast

you really need a good antivirus/internet security, a malware program that can remove just about anything, and a good fire wall for you computer to be completely covered.

kaspersky and eset are among the top antivirus/internet security if you want to pay for it

malwarebytes antimalware is a great program thats rescued my system acouple times(from before i figured out my current setup which serves me very well) malwarebytes has is a free program but to get the extra stuff it costs i have a key im willing to share

and

then for a firewall if u have internet security then your fine but its still always a good idea to have a program just for it

i use eset smart security 4, malwarebytes antimalware, and comodo firewall. i have to say out of every computer in the house mine has to be the safest. havent had a problem with a virus yet

but really get malware bytes and a firewall then what ever antivirus you want your computer will thank you


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

or find AVG9 and pm me .. i'll send you the key for the full program that has all listed above


----------

